# biking with a toddler



## llwr (Feb 24, 2009)

I would love to know more about biking with LOs. I would not be biking in traffic -- just biking trails. Baby is almost 15 months old, but we wouldn't be getting out till spring. I feel like a trailer would be safer than a seat, but that's just a gut feeling. I think I'd like to ask for one for Christmas, but I don't know what kind of features to look for. DD3 is probably our last, so I'm not worried about having room for two. It would also be a huge bonus if I would be able to fit it and the bike in our Honda Odyssey. I would be able to flip at least half of the last row down for extra room.


----------



## alpenglow (Oct 29, 2007)

I just noticed you have no replies. I'm bumping this up.

My opinion - a trailer will almost always be safer than a seat on the bike. The trailer has a cage/frame that can protect little one from direct impacts, in case of a bicycle wipeout. A 5 point harness, and helmet also necessary. A bike is easier to control when towing something low vs. carrying the load on the actual bike. The trailer will fit toys and drinks inside to keep dd a bit more entertained.

The "Chariot" bike trailer is really versatile - can use as stroller, bike trailer, trail hiking (towing with waist belt), xc skiing. It comes apart and can fold almost flat. If budget's a concern, look for a second hand one. They are well made and last a long time.


----------



## Shainab86 (Mar 24, 2015)

I would have to agree with alpenglow. Safety is will always come first and they have made some really great trailers to protect little ones. I think that it is awesome that you are planning to get out and do some biking with your daughter, setting a great example for health and fitness. I am wondering if you could find one that has been gently used either on craigslist or one of those local facebook groups that trade baby/kid gear.


----------

